# Can I plow with these tires



## zman300 (Nov 30, 2009)

Have an F150 with the plow prep package.
The tires that came on the truck are: p225/45r18 91v Michelin
I knew they weren't the best. But thought they would be ok for doing my driveway. Don't have the plow yet.
We did get a couple inches of snow yesterday, got to try out the tires.
Not very good, on a straight stretch of road going about 45mph, almost lost it.
So went to tire rack checked reviews of this tire.
First thing I realized is: This isn't even a truck tire. More for mini vans and cars.
I assumed Ford would put a truck tire on a truck.

Now I'm thinking I need a set of actual truck tires before I try any plowing.

What are your thoughts

Thanks


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

zman300 said:


> Have an F150 with the plow prep package.
> The tires that came on the truck are: p225/45r18 91v Michelin
> I knew they weren't the best. But thought they would be ok for doing my driveway. Don't have the plow yet.
> We did get a couple inches of snow yesterday, got to try out the tires.
> ...


 Your going to need a little ballast in the back of your truck when you start plowing. I always had a little ballast in the winter months anyways even without a plow.

Why don't you buy the plow and ballast down your truck and see how it does, If it still performs poorly then buy the tires. Good Luck


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

More important than truck vs passenger tire is the actual tread design and rubber compound. Best bet if you can swing it is get dedicated snow tires and just use the oem tires for summer.


----------



## zman300 (Nov 30, 2009)

Had the tire size wrong, took the information off the door tag.
Thought about it, thought those tires are not that small.
The actual tire is: Michelin Primacy XC - Size: 275/65R18.
It is a light truck tire.
But so far it is lousy in snow.
The description at tire rack says they are good for traction in light snow. Definitely not good for plowing.
On my 86 F150, I had summer and winter tires.

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## Brettny (Jul 12, 2017)

Tire size dosnt matter so much as tread. Prety much any tire that comes on trucks today is good for one thing...holding air.

It sounds like you alreaty know you will need a better tire.


----------



## ghlkal (Dec 18, 2008)

FredG said:


> Why don't you buy the plow and ballast down your truck and see how it does, If it still performs poorly then buy the tires. Good Luck


I'd agree with this.

You won't be plowing at 45mph, right? I don't have winter tires on mine, but I plow just fine in 4High with 200 pounds in the bed.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

sounds like winter driving habits come into play, slippery roads and 45mph??


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)




----------



## zman300 (Nov 30, 2009)

lol
I really don't think I was going too fast for conditions.
Well, guess I was for the tires I was using, but, I didn't know just how bad they are in the snow.
If I keep these tires, I probably won't ever drive over 20mph if I see a snow flake.

Thanks for the replies.


----------

